# Dan Tobacco Reviews



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Recently I sampled some DaVinci by Dan Tobacco and loved it. The experience caused me to take a look at their line and I decided to try them all and post the reviews to a thread-similar to the VaPer showdown. I have run into a small problem. Some of the blends were a limited release and I am having a hard time finding them. I am still looking for Midnight Ride, Milonga, Patriot Flake, and Old Ironside. The other blends are readily available. I hope to have some pictures, but my camera is in Boston! As soon as I have a few bowls smoked on the first blend I will post a review.

The first blend will be The Malthouse.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I will keep an eye on this one. I have a couple of Dan tobacco tins in mind for my next order.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

get 'em while ya can, from what i hear they're being discontinued-i was looking for patriot flake today & the usual suspects were out


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I have an opened tin of Liberty, its a decent cavendish blend. Im thinking of picking up the 1176 line, the tins are pretty badass!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The tins are awesome, but hard to find.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting stuff... there are a couple tins of Gordon Pym at my LPS that I am thinking of picking up.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I have smoked two bowls of Malthouse-good stuff. I will post a review soon. My camera comes home tonight and I want to add a picture to the post. Probab;y get another bowl or two smoked as well.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I have access to a couple of tins like Old Ironsides at a local B&M. I'm tempted to pick them up, but I don't really have the money. My guess is thats the last they have tho so it's a bit of a situation. Any more word on these blends?


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a tin of the Blue Note, but don't really know anything about the blend.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry-been sick for the last 4 days and no smokee for me. I have to work for the next week and a half so I don't know when I will get to a review.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I think that I will be looking forward to this thread as much as the VaPer thread. The Dan line looks really interesting and I am thinking some may be in my future


----------

